# My colorful day at Shedd Aquarium (Chicago, IL)



## kathyt (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Heitz (Apr 7, 2013)

Great job hiding the glass!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice.. I like the jellyfish photos!..  but come on.. no love for seahorse?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

Like 'em, like 'em a lot. The jellyfish in particular are striking, I have had nothing but a PITA time at the National Zoo in the invertebrate room and shooting jellys.

The shark pic has a lot of awesome going on in it too, for my taste. It's just a shame it wasn't heading right towards, instead of away.

The pipefish are cool critters.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Nice.. I like the jellyfish photos!.. but come on.. no love for seahorse?



I have a few seahorse shots.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 8, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Like 'em, like 'em a lot. The jellyfish in particular are striking, I have had nothing but a PITA time at the National Zoo in the invertebrate room and shooting jellys.
> 
> The shark pic has a lot of awesome going on in it too, for my taste. It's just a shame it wasn't heading right towards, instead of away.
> 
> The pipefish are cool critters.



I was in LOVE with the Jellies. I actually bought a membership so I could go back a few times, and shoot when it wasn't so crowded. Plus, I had my four year old with me. I had never seen pipe fish befere. They were really neat.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Mully (Apr 8, 2013)

The shark image looks like it was in deep water...... very nice set!


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep, the jellies steal the show. Looks like you had a great time! 
I have to agree with Robin...where is the sea horse love?! Post some up!


----------



## kathyt (Apr 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


>



It only took me 1273 post to get there! Finally, I can retire! (it must have been the macro lens that got you)


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful! I love these! Nicely done, Kathy!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> ......... Finally, I can retire! .......



If so, you won't need your gear any more.  So just box it up and ship it all to me.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, Kathy these are amazing!


----------



## Elliehanna (Apr 15, 2013)

wow these are fantastic, I love them! My favorite is the shark.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful set, and I love that place!  That, and the Field Museum down the road!  :thumbup:


----------

